# Avengers Endgame bricht weltweit Einspielrekorde



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers Endgame bricht weltweit Einspielrekorde*

						Avengers: Endgame bricht derzeit alle Rekorde. Bisher hat der Film weltweit schätzungsweise 644 Millionen US-Dollar eingespielt, so viel wie noch kein anderer Film innerhalb der ersten Tage. Auch in den USA, wo der Film erst am Freitag anlief, spielte der Film mehr ein als jeder andere. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers Endgame bricht weltweit Einspielrekorde*


----------



## azzih (28. April 2019)

Bin ich der einzige, den diese Superheldenkram Gedöns unfassbar langweilt? Und da sich das immer noch so gut verkauft, wird auch weiterhin mindestens 50% sowas produziert.


----------



## azkar (28. April 2019)

Solange du jetzt nicht damit kommst dass du nur erlesene Produktionen auf Arte schaust is alles ok xD
Und du musst dem Franchise lassen dass es wohl mehr als nur eine Randgruppe anspricht.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2019)

Kein Wunder. Es ist ja auch das ultimative Finale im MCU.
Morgen gehe ich da auch mit meinen Sohn und einen Freund rein.
In 2D kostet es nur 7 Euro. Da Kinotag.

Marvel ist übrigens die erfolgreichste Filmreihe. Und "Endgame" wird "Episode 7" in der Einzelwertung noch ablösen.
Liste erfolgreicher Filme – Wikipedia
Allerdings gibt es von Marvel ingesamt deutlich mehr Filme. Nur alleine aus dem MCU 21. Von Star Wars sind es 11.

Insgesamt ist das Star Wars Franchise mit geschätzen 40 Milliarden Dollar, aber am erfolreichsten.
Also mit Comics, Büchern, Spielzeugen, Spielen etc.

Mal gucken vielleicht wird "Avengers: Endgame" sogar den Spitzenreiter "Avatar" mit ~ 3 Milliarden Dollar Einspielergebnis ablösen.


----------



## XD-User (28. April 2019)

War auch ein absolut geniales Finale gestern 

Vollkommen verdient bei dem Film!


----------



## IceGamer (28. April 2019)

Man muss schon ein ziemlicher Egoist und USA-Fan sein, um den neuen Teil wirklich klasse zu finden. Für mich war der Film allerhöchstens Durchschnitt.Ohne zu spoilern:Wer sich über viel Pathos und Cpt. America freuen kann, kommt auf seine Kosten. Spoiler: Wer aber wie ich der Ansicht ist, dass die Welt nicht stehenbleiben würde, wenn 50% der Menschheit verschwinden und, wie fast jeder normale Mensch, ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt sich der Realität anpassen würde, der kann der gesamten Story nicht folgen. Nur weil der langweilige Cpt. A$merica nicht mit der Schuld der Niederlage leben kann (und anscheinend in dem Universum auch niemand, was zu völlig dummen Szenen, wie verwahrlosten Stadien führt, obwohl doch noch immer mehrere Millionen Menschen in der Stadt wohnen), wird versucht, durch eine Zeitreise alles zu ändern...  Einfach lame! Dabei war der erste Teil so genial, mit einem grandiosen Ende. Einzig Thor/Lebowski machen den Film unterhaltsam.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2019)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Ohne zu spoilern:


Warum schreibst du das? Und spoilerst doch?

Kann man das Ganze nicht in Spoiler-Tags packen?


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (28. April 2019)

Dude, geh in Deckung, hier kommt Thor. Damit ist das beste am Film zusammengefasst. Den Rest fand ich ziemlich mittelmäßig, ich frag mich vor allem, ob Drehbuchautoren irgendwann kapieren, dass Zeitreisen ausser bei Marty McFly nie eine gute Sache sind, weil dass immer so aussieht, als seien die Ideen ausgegangen, und dann dreht man halt die Zeit zurück... Technisch perfekt, aber sonst wars halt nur naja.
So, wo kann ich jetzt der Church of Dude, äh, Thor beitreten?


----------



## TrueRomance (28. April 2019)

Gestern geschaut.
Fazit: Nicht so prall.
2h lahmes Vorgeplänkel, ich mag Story aber das war einfach zu lange zu langweilig, dann kurze Action mit allem was das Marveluniversum zu bieten hat und dann noch ein ewig in die Länge gezogenes Ende. 

Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Wenn der Trend in diese Richtung geht, kann man sich star wars dann zukünftig auch sparen.


----------



## Karotte81 (28. April 2019)

Schon komisch dass diese massive kommerzielle Ausschlachtung dieser Franchise, die offenbar in 22 Vorgängerfilmen kumuliert, solche Einnahmen einspielt. 

Weder sind die Filme qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben(ganz im Gegenteil), noch ist das im geringsten Maße kreativ, wie man jedem Helden irgendeinen Trilogy spendiert, was dann in diesen Avengers Filmen mündet, wo es eigentlich nur noch ein CGI Fest ist, mit zweistelligem Cast, wo keiner auch nur eine ansprechende Screentime sieht. Sieht zugegebenermaßen gut aus, Civil War hatte auch so seine Momente, aber für mich banales Actionkino wo ich mich frage, warum stört es die Fans eigentlihc nicht, soviel Überfluss an Filmen zu bekommen, die wie gesagt keineswegs alle richtig gut waren, im Gegenteil, "objektiv" betrachtet sind es wenige Filme, die wirklich gute Kritiken eingefahren haben. 

Und 22 Einzelfilme in einem Film zusammenlaufen zu lassen, ich habe keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll, für mich eigentlich nur ein Zeichen das die einzelnen Filme ansich fast überhaupt nichts aussagen, weil wer kann sich denn bitte den Inhalt von 22 Filmen merken, falls davon vieles für das große Storyfinale an Wissen benötigt werden würde? Glaube nicht soviele. Da können die 22 Einzelfilme nicht wirklich viel zur Story beitragen. Aber es ist wie mit Serien heutzutage, Folge 1+2 sind meistens relevant, und dann das Finale wieder, zwischendurch wird nur gestreckt mit Rückblenden und anderem Kram, der wohl Charaktere schärfen soll, aber oft einfach nur aufgesetzt wirkt, seicht, unnötig, aber insofern notwendig, weil eine Staffel ja nicht nur 4 Folgen haben darf. 

Und so eine Franchise muss man dann halt mit 23 Filmen ausschlachten, anstatt einfach in vllt 3-5 Filmen eine gute, große, epische Geschichte zu erzählen. Ich würde letzteres bevorzugen ...


----------



## Aegon (28. April 2019)

Ich konnte mit Superhelden-Filmen und insbesondere Marvel noch nie was anfangen. Höchstens mal sowas wie Deadpool für zwischendurch, aber sonst ist mir das alles etwas sehr generisch.
Letztens erst gezwungenermaßen "Guardians of the Galaxy" gesehen; was war ich froh, als ich diese Qual überstanden hatte. Vorhersehbar, krampfhaft "Gags" eingestreut und mit so viel übertriebenem CGI garniert, dass man den Eindruck nicht loswird, dass die Produzenten währenddessen konstant auf einem LSD-Trip waren.


----------



## Atma (28. April 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, den diese Superheldenkram Gedöns unfassbar langweilt? Und da sich das immer noch so gut verkauft, wird auch weiterhin mindestens 50% sowas produziert.


Nein, du bist nicht der einzige. Der ganze Superhelden-Quatsch interessiert mich kein Stück, langweilige 0815-Action mit tonnenweise CGI.

Ist halt so ein "Ami Ding", denen geht auf Cpt. America & Co. voll einer ab während der Rest der Welt nur müde lächelt. Hollywood ist leider schon lange nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst, gute Filme mit anständigen Storys oder unverbrauchten Settings sind sehr rar geworden.


----------



## RtZk (28. April 2019)

Wartet nur ab, es kommt noch ein Film, mit noch einer Zeitreise, so das man wieder alles rückgänig machen kann, das ist doch der Traum für jeden, man kann alles wieder zurück nehmen, so ein schwachsinniger Film.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. April 2019)

Oder man macht einfach n Reboot, oder oder.
Der Quark muss ja nicht anspruchsvoll sein, sonder es muss Knallen, mit seichtem Humor und schon klingeln die Kassen


----------



## SFVogt (28. April 2019)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass diese massive kommerzielle Ausschlachtung dieser Franchise, die offenbar in 22 Vorgängerfilmen kumuliert, solche Einnahmen einspielt.
> 
> Weder sind die Filme qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben(ganz im Gegenteil), noch ist das im geringsten Maße kreativ, wie man jedem Helden irgendeinen Trilogy spendiert, was dann in diesen Avengers Filmen mündet, wo es eigentlich nur noch ein CGI Fest ist, mit zweistelligem Cast, wo keiner auch nur eine ansprechende Screentime sieht. Sieht zugegebenermaßen gut aus, Civil War hatte auch so seine Momente, aber für mich banales Actionkino wo ich mich frage, warum stört es die Fans eigentlihc nicht, soviel Überfluss an Filmen zu bekommen, die wie gesagt keineswegs alle richtig gut waren, im Gegenteil, "objektiv" betrachtet sind es wenige Filme, die wirklich gute Kritiken eingefahren haben.
> 
> ...


Das ist so ein Erfolg weil subjektiv viele andere Menschen eben nicht alles auf Goldwaage legen und analysieren müssen ins kleinste Detail. Es sind Filme die zur zeitweiligen Unterhaltung dienen, mal abschalten vom Alltag, und mehr nicht. Würdest du Filme machen und andere jenen beurteilen, würden genauso negative Kritiken kommen, ganz einfach, andere Menschen andere Ansichten.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Nein, du bist nicht der einzige. Der ganze Superhelden-Quatsch interessiert mich kein Stück, langweilige 0815-Action mit tonnenweise CGI.
> 
> Ist halt so ein "Ami Ding", denen geht auf Cpt. America & Co. voll einer ab während der Rest der Welt nur müde lächelt. Hollywood ist leider schon lange nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst, gute Filme mit anständigen Storys oder unverbrauchten Settings sind sehr rar geworden.


Ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich sehe du bist Anime Fan. Davon finde ich auch nur wenige Ausnahmen wirklich gut, sonst interessieren die mich nicht.
Und warum sind Superhelden-Geschichten nur Ami Sache? Marvel & DC sind global sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## SFVogt (28. April 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, den diese Superheldenkram Gedöns unfassbar langweilt? Und da sich das immer noch so gut verkauft, wird auch weiterhin mindestens 50% sowas produziert.


Nein bist du nicht. Der Denkfehler liegt allerdings dennoch bei dir: Denn wenn dich das nicht interessiert, gehörst du einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe dieser Filme. Weil das so ist, darf dann kein anderer solche Filme sehen und produziert werden? Du solltest deine Zeit lieber Dingen widmen die dich interessieren und nicht jenen die dich nicht interessieren.


----------



## Arkonos66623 (28. April 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Nein, du bist nicht der einzige. Der ganze Superhelden-Quatsch interessiert mich kein Stück, langweilige 0815-Action mit tonnenweise CGI.
> 
> Ist halt so ein "Ami Ding", denen geht auf Cpt. America & Co. voll einer ab während der Rest der Welt nur müde lächelt. Hollywood ist leider schon lange nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst, gute Filme mit anständigen Storys oder unverbrauchten Settings sind sehr rar geworden.



Und deswegen ist der Film auch in Europa ein Verkaufserfolg,weil es son AMI Ding ist...immer wieder geil das einige Leute nicht akzeptieren können das ihr eigener Geschmack nicht das Globale Maß der Dinge ist XD


----------



## Atma (28. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und warum sind Superhelden-Geschichten nur Ami Sache? Marvel & DC sind global sehr erfolgreich.


Weil etwas oft angeschaut oder verkauft wird, muss es noch lange nicht gut sein. Marvel und DC sind beide reinrassige US-amerikanische Verlage/Unternehmen, sie glorifizieren das US-amerikanische Gedankengut sowie deren Vorstellung von richtig und falsch. Sicher haben beide auch außerhalb der USA Erfolg, der ist jedoch längst nicht so durchschlagend wie im Heimatland.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2019)

Arkonos66623 schrieb:


> Und deswegen ist der Film auch in Europa ein Verkaufserfolg,weil es son AMI Ding ist...immer wieder geil das einige Leute nicht akzeptieren können das ihr eigener Geschmack nicht das Globale Maß der Dinge ist XD


Und wie kommst du darauf das Marvel nur in Amerika und Europa erfolgreich ist? 



Atma schrieb:


> Weil etwas oft angeschaut oder verkauft wird, muss es noch lange nicht gut sein.


Das stimmt. Aber dennoch sind sie beliebt.
Und nicht so schlecht wie einige sie hier machen.

Wer sie nicht gucken will kann es ja sein lassen. Aber in jeden Marvel Thread wird hier rumgemotzt. Dann guckt doch was euch gefällt. Da hindert euch niemand dran!


----------



## Verminaard (28. April 2019)

Wusste gar nicht das so viele grandiose Autoren in diesem international bedeutungslosen Forum unterwegs sind.
Auch scheint die intelektuelle Elite in Deutschland fokusiert zu sein wo anscheinend "seichte" Unterhaltung gerade mal fuer den poebelnden Mob gut genug ist.
Man selbst sinniert lieber unter Seinesgleichen bei einem Clubmate ueber große philosophische Gedanken.


Der Rest der Welt der muede laechelt ist u.A. Hong Kong, neuer Startrekord, Suedkorea, China, Indien, ....

Aber wir sind der Mittelpunkt und die Hochburg der gesamten Erde.

Meine Fresse.
Wieso schreibt ihr ueberhaupt hier rein, wenn euch das Thema anscheinend ueberhaupt nicht interessiert?

Wenn ich Star Wars sehen will, dann gehe ich bewusst in diese Vorstellung, ohne dafuer Ansprueche zu haben die dieser Film nie erfuellen wird.
Genauso bei den ganzen anderen Sparten.

An jeder Ecke wo ueber Superheldenfilme gelabert wird kommen immer wieder die "ich halte davon gar nichts Typen" ohne gefragt zu werden.
Uhh ihr seid soooo besonders, speziell, anders, divers, sucht es euch aus.

Was genau ist an CGI schlecht?
Die wird mit der Zeit immer besser.
Lieber ordentlich weiterentwickelte CGI als schlechte Effekte, wo die Grenzen der Darstellbarkeit, u.A. auch durch immer hoeher aufloesende Aufnahmen, erreicht werden.
Nicht alles ist perfekt. Schaut man sich die Entwicklung von Avatar, Harry Potter Filmen, Warcraft, bis hin zu den ganzen Superheldenfilmen hat sich ordentlich was getan.
Oft wird uebertrieben, ich fuehre da gerne Transformers auf. Wobei selbst diese Filme einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert hatten. Ich habe mir aber nichts anderes erwartet als ich letztendlich gesehen habe.

Und dann gibts noch die Idioten die hier rumspoilern. Gratuliere.


----------



## Atma (28. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber in jeden Marvel Thread wird hier rumgemotzt. Dann guckt doch was euch gefällt. Da hindert euch niemand dran!


Ich motze nicht, habe nur mit meiner bescheidenen Meinung auf azzihs Beitrag geantwortet. Wenn du dich direkt getriggert fühlst, ist das dein Problem.


----------



## Verminaard (28. April 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Ich motze nicht, habe nur mit meiner bescheidenen Meinung auf azzihs Beitrag geantwortet. Wenn du dich direkt getriggert fühlst, ist das dein Problem.



Anscheinend hast du auch eine Antipathie gegenueber Zeugs welches aus Amerika stammt.

Du hast doch selbst in deiner Signatur stehen das Anime, und was damit zu tun hat, dein Ding ist.

Ich persoenlich kann mit all dem was du toll findest nichts anfangen.
Gestehe dir aber zu, ohne etwas davon schlecht machen, daran Spaß zu haben.
Weil es mich einfach nicht interessiert.


----------



## Atma (28. April 2019)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du auch eine Antipathie gegenueber Zeugs welches aus Amerika stammt.


Es gibt einige Dinge, richtig. Aber nicht grundsätzlich alles.



> Du hast doch selbst in deiner Signatur stehen das Anime, und was damit zu tun hat, dein Ding ist.


Völlig irrelevant. Ich habe Animes bei diesem Thema mit keiner Silbe erwähnt.



> Gestehe dir aber zu, ohne etwas davon schlecht machen, daran Spaß zu haben.


Klar, habe ich bei deinem vorherigen Beitrag gesehen. Vorlauter und überheblicher geht's kaum.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Ich motze nicht, habe nur mit meiner bescheidenen Meinung auf azzihs Beitrag geantwortet. Wenn du dich direkt getriggert fühlst, ist das dein Problem.


Ich meinte nicht speziell nur dich, sondern allgemein gewisse Leute.


----------



## Verminaard (28. April 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> ... Vorlauter und überheblicher geht's kaum.



Sicher?
Hier mal Beispiele:


azzih schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, den diese Superheldenkram  Gedöns unfassbar langweilt? Und da sich das immer noch so gut verkauft,  wird auch weiterhin mindestens 50% sowas produziert.





Atma schrieb:


> Nein, du bist nicht der einzige. Der ganze  Superhelden-Quatsch interessiert mich kein Stück, langweilige  0815-Action mit tonnenweise CGI.
> 
> Ist halt so ein "Ami Ding", denen geht auf Cpt. America & Co. voll  einer ab während der Rest der Welt nur müde lächelt. Hollywood ist  leider schon lange nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst, gute Filme mit  anständigen Storys oder unverbrauchten Settings sind sehr rar  geworden.


----------



## Pixy (28. April 2019)

Ich sehe bei diesen ganzen Averngers Filmen überhaupt nicht mehr durch und habe gänzlich die Interesse verloren.
Die meisten Kampfszenen sind oft nur noch ein zusammengeschnittener haufen Mist, man erkennt im Grunde überhaupt nicht mehr als Zuschauer, was dort abgeht.

In dem verlinkten Video ist dies bestens erklärt.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GDPNK_da7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rollora (28. April 2019)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Gestern geschaut.
> Fazit: Nicht so prall.
> 2h lahmes Vorgeplänkel, ich mag Story aber das war einfach zu lange zu  langweilig, dann kurze Action mit allem was das Marveluniversum zu  bieten hat und dann noch ein ewig in die Länge gezogenes Ende.
> 
> Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Wenn der Trend in diese Richtung geht, kann man sich star wars dann zukünftig auch sparen.



Interessant. Ich dachte, wenn man so viel vorfreude für den Film hat, würde er einen voll freuen... dem ist wohl nicht so. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor so viel objektivität obwohl ein Hype da war



azzih schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, den diese Superheldenkram Gedöns unfassbar langweilt? Und da sich das immer noch so gut verkauft, wird auch weiterhin mindestens 50% sowas produziert.



Bin da voll mit dir. Der immerselbe "gut gegen böse" Storystrang mit oberflächlichen Charaktären und vorhersehbarer "Story" ist mir persönlich zu dumpf. Allerdings haben hohe Verkaufszahlen wenig bis gar nichts mit der Qualität der Story oder des Films zu tun (vorallem in letzter Zeit).

Man sieht an der Liste für die erfolgreichsten Filme aller Zeiten, dass diese fast alle in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten gekommen sind und fast allesamt oberflächliche Blockbuster sind

All Time Worldwide Box Office Grosses


----------



## SFVogt (28. April 2019)

Pixy schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei diesen ganzen Averngers Filmen überhaupt nicht mehr durch und habe gänzlich die Interesse verloren.
> [...] man *ich* erkennt im Grunde überhaupt nicht mehr als Zuschauer, was dort abgeht.


Dann ist das augenscheinlich dein persönliches Problem, hatte bisher keine Probleme deiner beschriebenen Art.


----------



## Atma (28. April 2019)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sicher?


Willst du mich eigentlich verarschen? Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich nicht so einen Bullshit wie diesen rausgehauen:



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste gar nicht das so viele grandiose Autoren in diesem international bedeutungslosen Forum unterwegs sind.
> Auch scheint die intelektuelle Elite in Deutschland fokusiert zu sein wo anscheinend "seichte" Unterhaltung gerade mal fuer den poebelnden Mob gerade mal gut genug ist.
> Man selbst sinniert lieber unter Seinesgleichen bei einem Clubmate ueber große philosophische Gedanken.





			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fresse.
> Wieso schreibt ihr ueberhaupt hier rein, wenn euch das Thema anscheinend ueberhaupt nicht interessiert?





			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> An jeder Ecke wo ueber Superheldenfilme gelabert wird kommen immer wieder die "ich halte davon gar nichts Typen" ohne gefragt zu werden.
> Uhh ihr seid soooo besonders, speziell, anders, divers, sucht es euch aus.



Du bist derjenige mit einer großen Fresse hier. Vorlaut und überheblich bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## keldana (28. April 2019)

Bin nach dem genialen Infinity War (auf BluRay) nach Jahren mal wieder ins Kino gegangen. Das heißt also schon etwas. 

War absolut kein schlechter Film, aber meine Erwartungen hat er auch nicht erfüllt.


----------



## azzih (28. April 2019)

Haha lustige Diskussion hier. Mich stört überhaupt nicht das es solche Filme gibt,  soll jeder schauen was er will. Hab manches ja auch geguckt und wurde gut unterhalten. The Punisher auf Netflix hat mir gut gefallen und auch die Batman Filme waren top.

Mich stört lediglich das mittlerweile fast alles aus diesem generischen CGI-Superheldenkram besteht und die im Grunde alle gleich aufgebaut sind.  Und ich war in mehreren Thor Teilen und auch Captain America und letzterer war einer der schlechtesten Filme in denen ich je sehen musste. Ist im Prinzip reine Greenscreen Action, billig und schnell zu produziert mit ekelhaft viel Pathos, dürren eindimensionalen Charakteren und einer immer gleichen Story.


----------



## Blueline56 (28. April 2019)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und dann gibts noch die Idioten die hier rumspoilern. Gratuliere.



Was soll man bei so einen Film groß spoilern, diese Superhelden Geschichten laufen doch eh immer gleich ab, jede Menge Kauwum&Bumbum, mit reichlich Amerikanischen Patriotismus, etwas Liebes und Familienglück und fertig ist der Film. Na wenn es gefällt, mich langweilen solche Filme.


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. April 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Weil etwas oft angeschaut oder verkauft wird, muss es noch lange nicht gut sein. Marvel und DC sind beide reinrassige US-amerikanische Verlage/Unternehmen, sie glorifizieren das US-amerikanische Gedankengut sowie deren Vorstellung von richtig und falsch. Sicher haben beide auch außerhalb der USA Erfolg, der ist jedoch längst nicht so durchschlagend wie im Heimatland.




Leider falsch deine Aussage was denn Erfolg angeht 
es gab durch aus Epochen in dem die Verlage außerhalb ihrer Grenzen mehr Erfolg hatten


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2019)

Pixy schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei diesen ganzen Averngers Filmen überhaupt nicht mehr durch und habe gänzlich die Interesse verloren.
> Die meisten Kampfszenen sind oft nur noch ein zusammengeschnittener haufen Mist, man erkennt im Grunde überhaupt nicht mehr als Zuschauer, was dort abgeht.
> 
> In dem verlinkten Video ist dies bestens erklärt.
> ...



Gerade den "Haini" sollte man in Sachen Filmkritik vorsichtig gegenüber stehen. Wer so vehement gegen gut angebrachte Argumente dagegen fast schon hatet, weiß welche Meinung er gegenüber Comicverfilmung vertritt und das Genre wohl scheinbar ganz einfach nichts für ihn ist.

Ein sehr entblößendes Gespräch für ihn, wie ich finde. 
Siehe Spoilertalk ab 35 min:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73uvMw7R36M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das mit den Kampszenen ist genauso quatsch. Schnittgewitter ala Transformers kann ich da nun wirklich nicht erkennen. 
Man merkt das du wirklich aufgehört hast, die Filme weiter zu verfolgen.
Denn genau diese Schwäche wurde ausgearbeitet und sind wesentlich besser als noch zuvor in Phase 1. O.o


Nur ein paar Beispiele von vielen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRwFd1G6_U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVqlHVkSBwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCXUwokL5GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## John-800 (28. April 2019)

Was manche hier motzen.

Die Filmreihe ist gut geworden. Action, Humor, Geschichten der Helden, deren Probleme, Werte, Kritik und jetzt nehme die sich auch noch mehr selbst auf die Schippe(Spoiler: Captain zu Hulk: Vielleicht haust du unterwegs auch mal irgendwo drauf  Hulk: gnaaar Ich: )

Was vermittelt der letzte Teil unterm Strich? Leb dein Leben in Frieden, schätze die kleinen Dinge, Gewalt und Krieg sind sch... Manche sollten wirklich mehr auf die feinen Details achten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2019)

Die Aussagen einiger enttart jene auch gleichzeitig damit, das sie eben nicht die Filme verfolgt bzw richtig geschaut haben.
Captain America ist z.B. alles andere aber ganz bestimmt kein amerikanischer Patriot. Gerade ER ist es der sich GEGEN die Pläne der Regierung stellt. (Civil War)
Gerade Infinty War hat u.a. gerade gezeigt das der Super Helden Film eben NICHT immer gleich abläuft.  Wie erwähnt, es kommt eher so  vor, das einige hier nach Phase 1 und teilweise Phase 2 aufgehört haben die Filme zu sehen. ^^

Das hört sich in etwa so an, als ob man Star Wars dafür kritisiert das es keine langen und guten Laserschwertkämpfe gibt, weil man selbst nur Episode 4 gesehen hat. 
Kritik kann man an jeden Film ausüben und ganz bestimmt auch an diesen hier. Aber dazu sollte man auch jene gesehen haben, um mitreden zu können, wie ich finde. Denn die Charaktere und auch die Filme selbst haben sich mit der Zeit weiterentwickelt und das wie ich persönlich finde zum Positiven.


----------



## Bluebird (28. April 2019)

Disney weiss eben wie man ein Franchise auspresst !
aber noch besser , die wissen wie man Filme miteinander verbandelt so das der Zuschauer Jahre lang nicht merkt das er nur mittelmass zu sehen bekommt ...
die meisten wachen aber irgendwann nach dem 5 oder 7 Film auf und denken sich nur noch WTH
viele Schauspieler die man mit Knebbel vertraegen an die Serien gebunden hat maulen langsam auch und Regisseure melden sich, das Disney ihnen praktisch keine freiheiten mehr laesst ...
Also bekommt man nur noch die zweite Garde und trotzdem wird behauptet das man hier das reinste Gold zu sehen bekommt .
Bei denn  Transformers meinte man noch es wird der Zielgruppe nur das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen , naja nicht nur da nicht nur ...

Lang lang ists her da war ein Marvel oder DC Film was besonderes , aber jetzt kann keine Generation vorbei gehen ohne das ein Remake kommt das am ende doch nur denn alten Brei wieder aufwaermt , ich finds nicht so Toll aber bitte jedem das seine 


Pixy schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei diesen ganzen Averngers Filmen überhaupt nicht mehr durch und habe gänzlich die Interesse verloren.
> Die meisten Kampfszenen sind oft nur noch ein zusammengeschnittener haufen Mist, man erkennt im Grunde überhaupt nicht mehr als Zuschauer, was dort abgeht.
> 
> In dem verlinkten Video ist dies bestens erklärt.
> ...


ich haette ja ein Video vom Wallulis genommen , der bringt die sache auf denn Punkt , Disneys Gelddruckmaschine ...


----------



## RtZk (28. April 2019)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und dann gibts noch die Idioten die hier rumspoilern. Gratuliere.



Du kannst gerne erklären wie man diesen Film überhaupt spoilern kann. Es war bereits am Ende von Infinity War klar, wie das Ganze ausgeht, denn Filme die auch zu einem sehr Großteil das Publikum u18 ansprechen müssen die "Guten" immer gewinnen. Ob jetzt X oder Y stirbt, who gives a ****.
Ich bin einfach nur maßlos enttäuscht, Infinity War hätte ohne Nachfolgerfilm bleiben sollen, das war ein gutes Ende und keines das jegliche Logik die im Marvel Universum noch geblieben war auch noch zerreißt.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2019)

Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2019)

@RtZK
Davon ab, das der Quantum realm mit Bestandteil des Marvel Universum ist, kann man doch Infinity War wenn man möchte auch für sich alleine stehen lassen. Das ist doch das schöne an den Film. Man kann ihn, anders wie andere Episodenfilme sonst, auch  für sich alleine stehen lassen.


----------



## Palmdale (28. April 2019)

Gestern geguggt, fand ihn grandios!


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. April 2019)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Weder sind die Filme qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben(ganz im Gegenteil), noch ist das im geringsten Maße kreativ, wie man jedem Helden irgendeinen Trilogy spendiert, was dann in diesen Avengers Filmen mündet, wo es eigentlich nur noch ein CGI Fest ist, mit zweistelligem Cast, wo keiner auch nur eine ansprechende Screentime sieht. Sieht zugegebenermaßen gut aus, Civil War hatte auch so seine Momente, aber für mich banales Actionkino wo ich mich frage, warum stört es die Fans eigentlihc nicht, soviel Überfluss an Filmen zu bekommen, die wie gesagt keineswegs alle richtig gut waren, im Gegenteil, "objektiv" betrachtet sind es wenige Filme, die wirklich gute Kritiken eingefahren haben.


"Objektiv"? So ziemlich jeder MCU-Film hat durch die Bank weg zumindest gute Kritiken bekommen. Kein MCU-Film wurde schlecht bewertet. Einige waren sicher keine Highlights, andere waren eindeutig besser. 





Karotte81 schrieb:


> Und 22 Einzelfilme in einem Film zusammenlaufen zu lassen, ich habe keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll, für mich eigentlich nur ein Zeichen das die einzelnen Filme ansich fast überhaupt nichts aussagen, weil wer kann sich denn bitte den Inhalt von 22 Filmen merken, falls davon vieles für das große Storyfinale an Wissen benötigt werden würde? Glaube nicht soviele. Da können die 22 Einzelfilme nicht wirklich viel zur Story beitragen. Aber es ist wie mit Serien heutzutage, Folge 1+2 sind meistens relevant, und dann das Finale wieder, zwischendurch wird nur gestreckt mit Rückblenden und anderem Kram, der wohl Charaktere schärfen soll, aber oft einfach nur aufgesetzt wirkt, seicht, unnötig, aber insofern notwendig, weil eine Staffel ja nicht nur 4 Folgen haben darf. Und so eine Franchise muss man dann halt mit 23 Filmen ausschlachten, anstatt einfach in vllt 3-5 Filmen eine gute, große, epische Geschichte zu erzählen. Ich würde letzteres bevorzugen ...


Ich habe seit Iron Man sämtliche MCU-Filme gesehen und kann dir sagen: Es funktioniert. Es tragen nicht alle Filme maßgeblich zur Story bei, aber jeder Film ist Teil der großen Story, rund um die Infinity Steine. Und jeder Solo-Film beleuchtet die einzelnen Charaktere und auch deren Entwicklung, bringen auch die im Laufe der Handlung eingeführten Infinity Steine ein usw. Viele der Solo-Filme nehmen auch mehr oder weniger deutlichen Bezug zu den Vorgängern. So z.B. werden die Ereignisse aus dem ersten Avengers-Film in Iron Man 3 aufgegriffen und thematisiert. Natürlich steht der Kommerz im Vordergrund. Die Filme sind erfolgreich und es wäre seitens der Macher natürlich irgendwie doof, das nicht so lange auszunutzen, bis keiner mehr Bock drauf hat. Und auch wenn durch die Vielzahl der Filme des MCUs das ein oder andere Logikloch entsteht oder manche Dinge vielleicht die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, die sie bekommen sollten (z.B. Screentime einiger Helden in den letzten beiden Avengers-Filmen), werden die früheren Handlungsstränge nach und nach in den Avengers-Filmen geschickt und gut zusammengeführt. Und die Figuren sind keine Archetypen, die sich nicht weiter entwickeln. Im Gegenteil. Einerseits funktionieren die Filme ganz gut für sich selbst, andererseits aber tragen sie alle zur Fortführung der Story bei und erzählen gleichzeitig ihre eigenen Geschichten. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass man das MCU nach Endgame durchaus hätte beenden können. Die Charaktere waren etabliert, haben zum Finale beigetragen und fertig ist. Es war ein grandioser Film (auch wenn ich Infinity War besser fand) und ein sehr gutes Finale der Phasen 1 bis 3. Die nächsten MCU-Filme werden es schwer haben, da mitzuhalten.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (28. April 2019)

Also ich muss zugeben, dass ich nach Iron Man 3, Batman III & einem der letzten X-Men Filme, die Lust daran verloren habe. 
Außerdem gab es da plötzlich so viele DC/Marvel Filme - ich fand mich da sowieso nicht mehr zurecht.

Neue Filme (aller Genres) schau ich nur noch sporadisch, wenn sie nach dem Kino-Release auf Prime Video zum kaufen oder mieten verfügbar sind.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. April 2019)

Ich Freu mich drauf wie ein schnitzel.
Noch nicht die Zeit gehabt, wird wohl der nächste Donnerstag werden


----------



## slevin007 (28. April 2019)

War Freitag im meinem kleinen Stammkino. Waren nur 10 Leute da. Hab sogar den Vorführer geben lauter zu drehen wegen den Action Scenen^^. So ein kleines Kino hat echt seine Vorteile


----------



## Pixy (28. April 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Gerade den "Haini" sollte man in Sachen Filmkritik vorsichtig gegenüber stehen. Wer so vehement gegen gut angebrachte Argumente dagegen fast schon hatet, weiß welche Meinung er gegenüber Comicverfilmung vertritt und das Genre wohl scheinbar ganz einfach nichts für ihn ist.
> 
> Ein sehr entblößendes Gespräch für ihn, wie ich finde.
> Siehe Spoilertalk ab 35 min:
> ...





 Da ich den aktuellen Film nicht gesehen habe und auch kein Fanboy oder Nerd bin, finde ich die Aussagen von Robert und Haini beide interessant.
Jeder hat seine Sichtweise und keine der beiden scheint falsch zu sein. Je nachdem wie man es sieht bzw. wie man selbst eingestellt ist, erscheint die eine Sichtweise verständlicher als die andere.
Falsch sind beide nicht.

Deine Beispiele-Videos erscheinen mir in der Tat kein übertriebenes Schnittgewitter zu sein.
Mein persönliches Problem ist auch eher, dass bei den ganzen Marvel Filmen die in den letzten Jahren erschienen sind, ich schlicht nicht mehr durchsehe.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Reihenfolge ist und habe mich auch schlicht nicht darum gekümmert.

Da ich also die Vorgänger nicht gesehen habe, macht der aktuelle Teil für mich rein logisch betrachtet, keinen Sinn.
Ich werde mir jetzt aber auch nicht zig Filme kaufen für zig €, die lässt sich Marvel auch gut bezahlen, nur um die gesamte Story nachvollziehen zu können.

Irgendwann wird es jeden dieser Teile auf Netflix oder Prime zusehen sein und dann kann ich immer noch versuchen die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.
Extra Geld für Kino oder ähnliches, sind die Filme mir schlicht nicht Wert, da die Essenz dieser Filme einfach immer gleich sind.

  Ich sage nicht, dass diese Filme schlecht sind, aber die Menge der Filme in den letzten Jahren scheint schon ganz ordentlich zu sein. Und wenn man einfach keine Zeit hat, um sie sich alle anzuschauen, und die ersten Teile eher ein Schnittgewitter waren, bleibt eben auch nicht viel Positives hängen.
  Leider sind die Filme schon sehr patriotisch und eher Mainstream gehalten.


PS: Wie kann man Zitate "einklappen"?


----------



## Lotto (28. April 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, den diese Superheldenkram Gedöns unfassbar langweilt? Und da sich das immer noch so gut verkauft, wird auch weiterhin mindestens 50% sowas produziert.



Langweilen tut es mich nicht, aber seitdem so inflationär ein Film/ eine Serie nach der anderen kommt ist man einfach gesättigt und es juckt einen kaum noch wenn ein neuer Film angekündigt wird. Es fühlt sich nach Fast-Food an.
Dazu muss man sagen, dass die ganzen Serien und auch die Superhelden-Filme (allem voran Marvel) der letzten Jahre immer nach dem gleichen platten Schema ablaufen und daher eher auch nur durchschnittliches Niveau erreichen.
Die Dark-Knight-Triologie ist hier als Ausnahme zu nennen, bei der bekomme ich heute noch beim schauen der Trailer Gänsehaut. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass es eben nicht einfach "Fast-Food" ist sondern tiefere Kost (so tief es eben bei einer Comic-Verfilmung gehen kann). Erst letztens kam der Teaser Trailer zu Joker raus, und das war das erste Mal seit der DK-Triologie, dass ich wirklich interessiert war und nur dachte: "WOW!". Oft genug sind Film und Trailer aber zwei paar Schuhe, aber ich hoffe der Film wird mal wieder ein Stück Filmkunst welches man sich auch noch in 20 Jahren geben kann. Die ganzen Avenger/Iron-Man/Spiderman/etc.-Filme wird in 20 Jahren keiner mehr sehen. Einmal gucken und wegwerfen. Da steckt halt (wenn man CGI nicht bewertet) keinerlei wirkliche Kunst hinter.


----------



## Hannesjooo (28. April 2019)

Ich habe so wie bei allen anderen Filmen von Marvel jede Sekunde geliebt. Als er starb hab ich geweint.


----------



## Dahaka92 (28. April 2019)

Ich bin sehr froh, dass die Leute die nichts mit dem MCU anfangen können relativ alleine dastehen. 

Phase 3 ist fast abgeschlossen, jetzt warten wir auf Spider Man - Far From Home und dannach geht Phase 4 weiter. 

Es gibt Unterschiede in der Art wie mich ein Film "unterhalten" kann. Kein Mensch würde z.B. Donnie Darko mit Iron Man vergleichen aber trotz dessen wussten beide Filme mich zu unterhalten. 

Es ist fast schon traurig wie manche sich hier als "besser" darstellen, weil sie angeblich nichts mit den Filmen anfangen können. Es interessiert niemandem wie viel CGI im Film ist oder wie oft Szenen mit hunderten Cuts eingesetzt wurden wenn das Gesamtbild stimmt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2019)

Pixy schrieb:


> Da ich den aktuellen Film nicht gesehen habe und auch kein Fanboy oder Nerd bin, finde ich die Aussagen von Robert und Haini beide interessant.
> Jeder hat seine Sichtweise und keine der beiden scheint falsch zu sein. Je nachdem wie man es sieht bzw. wie man selbst eingestellt ist, erscheint die eine Sichtweise verständlicher als die andere.
> Falsch sind beide nicht.
> 
> ...



Wie erwähnt, Kritik gibt es so gut wie an jeden Film auszuüben. Ich persönlich habe da nur meine Probleme damit wenn man gerade das MCU, das ganz deutlich mit der Zeit gewachsen ist und sich auch entwickelt hat, als 0815 Superhelden Film betitelt.
Schwächen hat jeder einzelne Film davon. Das stimmt schon, doch sehe ich persönlich auch die Unmengen an Stärken die diese Art an Filmen mit der Zeit hinzugewonnen haben. 

Mir persönlich war z.B. das herumgealbere nach jeder ernsten Szene irgendwann zu doof, bis Captain America 2 und Co. gezeigt haben, das es auch anders geht.
Dafür feiere ich die Russo Brüder (Regisseure u.a. auch hinter Civil War, Infinity War + Engame) für Ihre Filme ab.
Aber auch liebe ich 80s Spirit ala James Gunn hinter Guardians of the Galaxy. 

Und das ist das schöne am MCU...jeder Film hat dank dem Regisseur eine andere Handschrift und sind eben nicht, wie aber leider meist behauptet, immer bloß das Selbe.
Bis Avengers 2 war ich beispielsweise teilweise auch deiner Meinung, doch wie erwähnt, die Reihe hat noch einmal die Kurve bekommen.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (28. April 2019)

(Sorry Forumsoftware klappt nicht richtig - formatierung des Textes wohl gerade nicht möglich) Also auch ich finde es verwunderlich, wie sich einige über andere zu stellen versuchen, indem sie ihren Geschmack zum ultimo für jeden Menschen erheben. Wenn es nicht euer Ding ist... lasst es eben! Ich persönlich habe auch einen sehr eigenen Geschmack was meine Unterhaltung angeht aber ich bin Marvel Fan seit der ersten Stunde. Wen von euch muss das interessieren? Richtig, keinen! Mein Ding und wenn jemand sagt er schaut das nicht an dann auch gut. Ich möchte keinen Film dieses riesigen und langen Epos missen müssen. Wann hat man sich denn schonmal in der Vergangenheit die Mühe gemacht, so viele Puzzleteile zu verstreuen, um sie in über einem Jahrzehnt erst langsam wieder zusammenzuführen? Für mich ist das genau mein Fall, keine eilig erzählte Story in 2 Stunden, die mich mit hundert Fragen zurücklässt sondern ein äußerst ausführlich erklärtes Universum welches mich mit auf eine Reise nimmt und sich die nötige Zeit lässt. Zum Film selbst, den ich mittlerweile zweimal gesehen habe, muss ich leider sagen - ich persönlich war etwas enttäuscht. Infinity War war klar eine ganze Nummer besser und ohne direkt aus dem Plott zu spoilern für Leute die noch selbst in's Kino wollen... was man mit Thor und Hulk gemacht hat, fand ich fast unverzeihlich. Umso besser war dafür Captain Marvels Auftritt im Film, nachdem mich ihr eigentlicher Solo Film etwas enttäuscht zurückgelassen hatte damals. Das Thema Zeitreisen, was ja in den Trailern schon aufgegriffen wurde, war für mich gut in den Plott eingearbeitet was ich am Anfang stark angezweifelt habe. Alles in allem ein solider Film im MCU aber trotzdem kein bedingungsloses Highlight für mich. Der Anfang zog sich sehr stark mit seiner melancholischen Stimmung über die Ereignisse in Infinity Wars, wodurch man sich als Fan schon fragte, ob die eigenen Helden tatsächlich so einfach zu zerstören wären durch eine Niederlage. Das Ende war dann dagegen schon ab der Mitte des Films ziemlich vorhersehbar in meinen Augen - also nicht wer gewinnt, sondern wie es ablaufen wird. Wer weiß, vlt bin ich einfach schon zu tief drin um noch überrascht zu werden aber irgendwie hoffte ich doch auf die ein oder andere positive Überraschung... abseits der eindeutig negativen in Sachen Thor und Hulk. ^^ Mit dem hatte ich tatsächlich nicht im Ansatz gerechnet. :/ Naja, nichts desto trotz freue ich mich auf alles kommende im MCU, auch wenn einige Verträge nun ausgelaufen sind. Ich bleibe gespannt dabei und werde auch künftig das Kino besuchen für Marvel Filme.


----------



## Ryle (28. April 2019)

Gibt wahrlich schlimmeres. Zum Beispiel wenn man Rentner in Actionsequenzen einbauen muss ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCKhktcbfQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was viele kritisieren ist einfach, dass so viel in der finalen Szene abgeht, dass man einfach nicht alles mit bekommt. Man weiß da passiert irgendwas, sieht aber immer nur Ausschnitte und muss dann erahnen was da sonst so geht. Aber man kann auch nicht alles unter einen Hut bekommen bei dem massiven Finale mit beinahe dem ganzen Cast anwesend. 

Was mir langsam richtig auf den Sack geht sind diese erzwungenen Feminismus Momente. Also hier wars schon fast zum fremdschämen und einfach nur dämlich, mehr würde jetzt spoilern aber die die den Film gesehen haben, wissen sicher welche Stelle ich meine.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2019)

Vergiss bitte nicht das Thor ein gescheiterter König ist. Er konnte weder seinen Vater, seine Mutter, noch seinen Bruder retten. Noch dazu konnte er nicht seine Heimat Asgard, geschweige denn sein gesamtes Volk beschützen. Zum Schluss hat er dann auch noch durch einen Fehler im finalen Kampf versagt.

Ich fand es daher recht realistisch das dadurch ein zuvor sehr stolzer und von sich selbst überzeugter Held am Boden liegt und auch irgendwie kein Bock mehr hat.

Das kann man mögen oder eben auch doof finden.
Ich persönlich mochte das, aber kann auch verstehen wenn das jemanden too much ist. 

Kritik an den Hulk kann ich persönlich jetzt aber nicht nachvollziehen. Ist doch Prof. Hulk der ganz normale Schritt, wie auch in den Comics. 
Es war doch abzusehen, das er nicht der ewige dumpfe Kampfkoloss bleiben wird. O.o

Viele sagen auch das sie Thanos im ersten Teil besser fanden. Ist auch ganz logisch. Dieser hatte quasi im ersten Teil die Hauptrolle. Es war quasi sein Film und er wurde sauber und nachvollziehbat gezeichnet.
Endgame ust dann wieder der Film der Helden. Thanos spielt dort eher eine untergeordnete Rolle und so war es auch angedacht. (Siehe ersten 10 min)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2019)

Ryle schrieb:


> GWas viele kritisieren ist einfach, dass so viel in der finalen Szene abgeht, dass man einfach nicht alles mit bekommt. Man weiß da passiert irgendwas, sieht aber immer nur Ausschnitte und muss dann erahnen was da sonst so geht. Aber man kann auch nicht alles unter einen Hut bekommen bei dem massiven Finale mit beinahe dem ganzen Cast anwesend.
> 
> Was mir langsam richtig auf den Sack geht sind diese erzwungenen Feminismus Momente. Also hier wars schon fast zum fremdschämen und einfach nur dämlich, mehr würde jetzt spoilern aber die die den Film gesehen haben, wissen sicher welche Stelle ich meine.



Hab den Film nun 3 Mal gesehen und muss gestehen das es mir beim Endkampf am Ende zunächst genauso ging. Beim 2 und 3. Mal ging es schon wesentlich besser. 

Und naja die Frauen Szene. Die 2 von 181 min, indem das thematisiert wurde, kann man noch verkraften. Wollen halt auch etwas vom Kuchen abhaben. Dafür hatten wir das 3er Gespann Toni, Cap und Thor mit einer wesentlichen längeren Screentime im Endkampf.


----------



## Two-Face (28. April 2019)

Leute, Leute, Leute...

Ich frage mich: Was erwarten sich manche von Hollywood? Philosophisch und intelektuell tiefgreifendes Avantgarde-Kino? Das gab's dort auch früher eher selten.
Es ist so: Die Medienmogule um Disney, Paramount, Warner Brothers, DreamWorks usw. beherrschen die Industrie und denen geht's als gewinnorientierte Unternehmen um's gleiche, wie Activision, Ubisoft oder EA in der Spielebranche: Kohle, Moneten, Schotter, oder manchmal auch umgangssprachlich genannt: Geld.

Warum ist in Hollywood gutes Autorenkino so verdammt selten? Weil Regisseure heutzutage kaum noch künstlerische Freiheiten gelassen werden, ein moderner Film muss auf den modernen Mainstream angepasst sein. 
Die teils aufgezwungen wirkenden (und ebenso heuchlerischen) Feminismus- oder Diversifizierungsversuche sind da nur der Gipfel. Es fängt alles immer bei den kleineren Klischees an, die Hollywood in mehr als 50 Jahren nie ablegen wollte oder konnte. 
Aber darum geht's bei den ganzen Marvel-Verwurstungen eh nur in der Nebensache; Hauptsache ist, eine Goldgrube möglichst weit und tief auszunehmen. Dasselbe mit STAR WARS; Wer ernsthaft glaubt, Disney käme es auf eine künsterlisch wertvolle Fortführung der Saga an, als sie das Franchise für geschätzt 4 Mrd. (!) USD von Lucas gekauft haben, der glaubt wohl auch an den Weihnachtsmann.

Popcorn-Kino heißt nicht umsonst so; Es muss immer leicht verdaulich sein.
Da bleibt kein Platz für intelektuelle Kabinettstückchen, die auch anspruchsvollere Filmfans verköstigen. 

Fazit: Wer originelles, schauspielerisch wie künstlerisch herausragende Filme sehen möchte, der muss sich halt außerhalb des Tellerandes umgucken. Und damit sind jetzt nicht ausschließlich Filme, weit unterhalb von Box-Office-Rekorden gemeint, sondern Filme, die schlichtweg nicht aus den USA stammen. 

Das in der Hinsicht beste Kino kommt seit langem nicht mehr von dort. 
Eher aus Japan oder Südkorea. Und nein, ich rede hier nicht von Animes.


----------



## 4thVariety (28. April 2019)

Die "Peter & the Ladies Szene" erinnert eher an einen japanischen Harem Anime a la Tenchi, als an ein feministisches Statement. Marvel spart nicht an Szenen in denen nur die Dudes ihren Hammer auspacken, da geht die Lady Action völlig in Ordnung und ohne Beigeschmack.

Die Logik des Plots kann manchmal unsinnig sein, aber die Charaktere sind immer genau da wo sie sein sollen. Selbst Captain Marvel ist einfach nur 1:1 da wo Thor zu Beginn der Serie war und so selbstüberzeugt wie man von sich nur sein kann. Man vergisst, dass Thor eher als Unsympath begonnen hat und sich die coole Socke hart erarbeiten musste, inklusive Umstellung zum selbstironischen Comedy Charakter. Auch Iron Man begann mit unerträglicher Überheblichkeit. Gleiches gilt für Dr. Strange. Es ist die Art wie Marvel charactere einführt, die wollen uns nicht sofort total Überzeugen, es ist ok, wenn wir die anfangs ein wenig ******* finden. Aber wie Thor und Iron Man liefert Captain Marvel halt auch Ergebnisse ab und Endgame ist jetzt kein Film, um ihren Charakter tiefer auszugestalten, das werden andere FIlme in der Zukunft tun. Dann wird der Charakter auch populärer sein.

Durch das Internet zu rennen und die Feminismus-Paranoia auszurufen ist die Kommunismuspanik der 50er Jahre neu erfunden für das Internet.


----------



## olletsag (28. April 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das kann man mögen oder eben auch doof finden.


Ich fands doof, nicht nur weil es ein rigeroses Ende nimmt, gefällt mir nicht.



Spoiler



Gerade weil IRM ein so großes Opfer bringt, ist es daneben andere gleichfalls auszumerzen. Schade.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Ich fands doof, nicht nur weil es ein rigeroses Ende nimmt, gefällt mir nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Geht ja dann mit den Guardians oder eben den Asguardians weiter und bis dahin hat der gute Thor noch ordentlich Zeit abzuspecken. ^^


----------



## olletsag (28. April 2019)

Die kommen echt etwas zu kurz, aber ja darauf freue ich mich.

Aus schauspielerischer Sicht verstehe ich das natürlich. Nach 10 Jahren will man auch mal wieder was anderes machen und nicht nur Klischee's erfüllen.

Ich kann mich an ein Bild erinnern das Harrison Ford hochhielt, darauf stand: "Endlich ist Han Solo tot."


----------



## Gadteman (28. April 2019)

Ich bin vor knapp 2 Stunden aus dem Film raus und mir hat er gefallen, mich jetzt hinzusetzten und JEDES Haar aus der Suppe suchen, wäre mir zu doof, dafür ist es halt ein "Erlebnis".... Kino. Auch nur weil Infinity War so nen großer Cliffhanger war und Captain Marvel jetzt  mal umsetzen sollte, was sie so kann.... naja. Ansonsten hätte Fury ja noch Goose mit aufs Schlachtfeld nehmen können


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. April 2019)

Ryle schrieb:


> Was mir langsam richtig auf den Sack geht sind diese erzwungenen Feminismus Momente. Also hier wars schon fast zum fremdschämen und einfach nur dämlich, mehr würde jetzt spoilern aber die die den Film gesehen haben, wissen sicher welche Stelle ich meine.


Die Szene fand ich zwar auch etwas...seltsam. 



Spoiler



Aber im vom Testosteron dominierten MCU wohl aber völlig in Ordnung. Zumal das ja auch kaum eine Minute Szene war. Die Frauen können ruhig ihre Screentime haben. Etwas "befremdlich" fand ich die Szene nicht wegen dem offensichtlichen "Feminismus Statement", sondern eher, weil die Frauentruppe in dem Moment auf mich den Eindruck einer Gruppe Hennen machte, die sich um ein Küken schart.  War einfach irgendwie unfreiwillig komisch.





majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Vergiss bitte nicht das Thor ein gescheiterter König ist. Er konnte weder seinen Vater, seine Mutter, noch seinen Bruder retten. Noch dazu konnte er nicht seine Heimat Asgard, geschweige denn sein gesamtes Volk beschützen. Zum Schluss hat er dann auch noch durch einen Fehler im finalen Kampf versagt.Ich fand es daher recht realistisch das dadurch ein zuvor sehr stolzer und von sich selbst überzeugter Held am Boden liegt und auch irgendwie kein Bock mehr hat.Das kann man mögen oder eben auch doof finden.Ich persönlich mochte das, aber kann auch verstehen wenn das jemanden too much ist. Kritik an den Hulk kann ich persönlich jetzt aber nicht nachvollziehen. Ist doch Prof. Hulk der ganz normale Schritt, wie auch in den Comics. Es war doch abzusehen, das er nicht der ewige dumpfe Kampfkoloss bleiben wird. O.o



Zumindest Banners Entwicklung hätte man mehr hervorheben können. Er war halt einfach da, wie er eben in Endgame war, und warum er so geworden ist, wurde in einem 2 Minuten-Dialog abgespeist, als hätte man über das Wetter geredet. Hat mir persönlich nicht so gut gefallen. Thors Entwicklung dagegen fand ich dann doch ziemlich nachvollziehbar. Auch wenn sein Erscheinungsbild etwas too much war. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Viele sagen auch das sie Thanos im ersten Teil besser fanden. Ist auch ganz logisch. Dieser hatte quasi im ersten Teil die Hauptrolle. Es war quasi sein Film und er wurde sauber und nachvollziehbat gezeichnet.Endgame ust dann wieder der Film der Helden. Thanos spielt dort eher eine untergeordnete Rolle und so war es auch angedacht. (Siehe ersten 10 min)



Ich fand ihn in Endgame auch nachvollziehbar. Thanos war stets gnadenlos und egal, wie "menschlich" und bindungsfähig man ihn in Infinity War auch dargestellt hat (auch Psychos können lieben und sich binden), er ist und bleibt ein Warlord und Massenmörder. In Infinity War war es nie was persönliches und nachdem er die meisten Infinity Stones zusammen hatte, hielt er es auch nicht mehr für nötig, zu töten. Das war auch kein Akt der Gnade, sondern pure Arroganz. Warum töten, wenn er doch eh schon kurz vor dem Ziel ist und man ihn doch eh nicht mehr aufhalten kann? Tatsächlich hat er die Avengers, bzw. zumindest Tony Stark, ja durchaus respektiert. 


Spoiler



In Endgame ist es allerdings eine rein persönliche Sache zwischen den Avengers und dem jüngeren Thanos. Zum einen sind die Avengers hier keine Weltenretter, sondern ein Haufen gescheiterter Helden, die mit ihrem Versagen nicht zurecht kommen. Und Thanos hat in den Avengers dieses Mal eine ernsthafte Bedrohung für seine Pläne gesehen. Nicht umsonst hat er nahezu all seine Truppen und sein Schiff aufgeboten, um gezielt das Hauptquartier der Avengers anzugreifen Diesmal hatte Thanos tatsächlich was gegen die Avengers und von Achtung oder Respekt war da nichts mehr zu sehen.

Dazu muss ich übrigens noch sagen: Entweder haben die Autoren nicht weit genug gedacht, oder aber es ist tatsächlich so gewollt, dass die Avengers nicht an die Konsequenzen denken, als sie den Plan schmieden, alle wieder zurück zuholen. 

Der Film spielt größtenteils immerhin fünf Jahre nach Infinity War und in dieser Zeit hat sich die Welt weiter gedreht. Sicher kommen viele nach wie vor nicht damit zurecht und verstehen nicht, was da passierte. Nebenbei bemerkt gehe ich aber davon aus, dass allgemein bekannt geworden war, dass Thanos die Ursache war. Rogers hat in der Selbsthilfegruppe Thanos ja namentlich erwähnt und keiner fragte, wer das denn gewesen sei. Also werden die Avengers wohl irgendwann damit an die Öffentlichkeit getreten sein. 

Aber alles in allem sollte es auch Menschen geben, die sich nach fünf Jahren damit abgefunden haben, vielleicht eine neue Familie gegründet haben etc. Die Leute leben weiter, wie auch in der Selbsthilfegruppe erwähnt. Regierungen, Infrastrukturen, die Wirtschaft sollten sich nach fünf Jahren auch so weit erholt haben, dass halbwegs Struktur herrscht. Blankes Chaos scheint ja immerhin nicht ausgebrochen zu sein. Zumindest nicht nach den ersten Monaten nach dem Snap. Was also passiert, wenn Günther nach fünf Jahren seine zerstaubte Frau wieder trifft, obwohl er möglicherweise ne neue hat? Oder die zerstaubten Leute urplötzlich eine Welt sehen, die anders als die ist, die sie kennen? Könnte man noch weiter führen, aber ich denke, es ist klar, worauf ich hinaus will. 

Die Avengers hätten besser daran getan, es bleiben zu lassen. 



Nichtsdestotrotz ist Endgame ein grandioses und würdiges Finale der Infinity-Saga des MCUs. Ich hab beim finalen Kampf vor Freude eingepullert, so episch war das. Sowohl der Witz, als auch das Drama kamen nicht zu kurz und die alten Helden hatten ein würdiges Ende ihrer jeweiligen Geschichten.


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. April 2019)

!SPOILERFREI!

Der Film hat ein gutes Ende geboten. Auch wenn die Phase 3 kinotechnisch noch nicht abgeschlassen ist, da Spiderman ffh noch dazu gehört und erst im Juil startet.

Hab mir den Film 3 mal gegeben (3D, 2D deutsch und 2D englisch) und war lustigerweise jedes Mal gut unterhalten.
Auch wenn ich die englischen Dialoge spassiger fand.
Bei der Nachtpremiere am Mittwoch um 0:01 war der Saal rappelvoll, 453 Leute, kein Platz war mehr frei.

Die Leute waren emotional gut dabei. Es wurde viel gelacht und am Ende hat der halbe Saal geheult, gut dass ich nicht so nah am Wasser gebaut bin.
Das mit der Heulerei habe ich in meiner Kinozeit nur 2 mal dovor erlebt:
Infinity War und Titanic.
War schon ein komisches Gefühl den Abschluss nach gut 10 Jahren gesehen zu haben.

Klar, die Filme laufen immer auf das gleiche hinaus, Gut gegen Böse, aber das erwartet der reguläre Zuschauer auch, sowie die Fans der Comics.
Goddamn,... es ist ein "Superheldenfilm" und der bedient nun mal das Genre.
Wer es als zu patriotisch empfindet, gerade Captain America, der sollte sich mal nen Kilo Popcorn machen und sich "Return of the first avenger und Civil War" ansehen.
Auch wenn alle Filme ihre Schwächen haben, zumeist mit einem viel zu schwachen Bösewicht und einigen Ungereimtheiten sowie Plotholes,
kann man nicht pauschal in den Raum werfen, dass die Charaktere keine Tiefe hätten.
Welcher Film ist schon perfekt und grundsätzlich jeder Film sollte immer als Ganzes gesehen werden, egal aus welche Sparte.
Man merkt an solchen Aussagen recht schnell wer die Filme tatsächlich gesehen hat.

Ja, Endgame hatte so seine Storyprobleme und vieles schien lückenhaft und teils überhastet.
Wäre wirklich alles gezeigt/aufgerollt worden, würde ich wohl jetzt noch in der ersten Vorstellung sitzen.
Ist halt ein Brecher, der versucht allen Gerecht zu werden.
Dass dabei Charactere die neu dazu gestossen sind, etwas kürzer kommen, sollte ganz klar sein.
Es ist der Abschluss eines Teils der alten Riege und das war gut und teils überraschend gemacht.

Auf Filmkritiken gebe ich einen Sch..., ich mache mir mein eigenes Bild anstatt auf "Film-Kritiker und Youtube-Möchtegern-Affen" zu hören.
Die 22 Filme waren alle für mich unterhaltsam, auch wenn ich nicht mit jeder Story d'accord gewesen bin.


----------



## olletsag (29. April 2019)

Von den Comics her ist der Film Stuss, weil Nebula alle zurückholt und nicht einer der Superhelden, die verlieren nämlich allesamt und werden vernichtet. Nebula macht alles wieder rückgängig. Später verliert Thanos gegen Warlock. Er überlebt letztlich wie alle anderen auch und wird später Farmer.

Genau soetwas hätte erwartet...sah ja zum Ende des zweiten Teil fast so aus.

Man sieht weder die X-Man, die phantastischen Vier, Silverserver noch Daredevil. Thanos vernichtet nach deren Tot auch Galactus, Kronos, Master Order, Lord Chaos, Celestials und Eternity. Genau danach nimmt Nebula den Handschuh.

Die Hälfte der Menschheit und des Universums vernichtet er um dem Tod zu gefallen, die ihn als weibliche Proagonistin begleitet, davon war nix zu sehen.

Das Ganze wurde wieder Hollywood gerecht zurecht geschustert.


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. April 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Von den Comics her ist der Film Stuss, weil Nebula alle zurückholt und nicht einer der Superhelden, die verlieren nämlich allesamt und werden vernichtet. Nebula macht alles wieder rückgängig. Später verliert Thanos gegen Warlock. Er überlebt letztlich wie alle anderen auch und wird später Farmer.
> 
> Genau soetwas hätte erwartet...sah ja zum Ende des zweiten Teil fast so aus.
> 
> ...



Das MCU hält sich ja allgemein nicht wirklich an die Comics (z.B. Alkoholprobleme von Tony, immer nur sehr sehr leicht angedeutet).
Also wäre es wie in den Comics gewesen, wäre ich wohl eigeschlafen,.. nachdem ich 2 Stunden lang "kenn ich schon" in die Saal gerufen hätte, wie vermutlich fast alle im Saal es auch getan hätten.
Ich mag die Abweichungen die das MCU beschreitet.
Wenn der 20th Century Fox Deal eher über die Bühne gegangen wäre,... nicht auszudenken
Endgame,.. Runtime 24 Stunden, jeder Superheld 2 Minuten Screentime
Thanos und Deadpool kacken auch die Stones und prügeln sich um Lady Death

Öhmmm,... "Silverserver"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kein Wunder. Es ist ja auch das ultimative Finale im MCU.
> Morgen gehe ich da auch mit meinen Sohn und einen Freund rein.
> In 2D kostet es nur 7 Euro. Da Kinotag.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube Avatar kann nur ein Film ablösen und das ist Der König der Löwen,Endgame wird aber knapp dahinter liegen.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. April 2019)

So viel Geld? Warum wird das nicht sinnvoll gespendet?!!11einself


----------



## Asuramaru (29. April 2019)

Gebt mal bei Google Thanos ein und klickt dann rechts auf seinen Handschuh .


----------



## Bec00l (29. April 2019)

Ich erlebe es immer wieder....

Gerade die Leute die "haten" sind dann die Leute die es irgendwann im Free TV anschauen und am Ende bis zum Schluss den Film schauen und sagen "hmpf... garnicht so übel wie ich Gedacht habe".

Lustig finde ich auch das Sie im ersten Post offensichtlich "haten" und dann in den nächsten Post Ihren ersten Post als "nicht so schlimm" darstellen wollen  Super funny.

Schade schade


----------



## Asuramaru (29. April 2019)

Ich will mal etwas einwerfen,vielen besonders mir fehlt Captain Marvel in Endgames,nun frage ich mich warum die Russo Brüder Captain Marvel nicht mit in die Zeitreise eingebaut haben. Und zwar haben Tony und Steve es ja vergeigt den Tesserakt in New York zu bekommender dort Loki in die Hände fällt und dann damit verschwindet.Kurz danach reisen sie in die 70er Jahre zu Tonys Vater der in Besitzt des Tesserakt ist.

Und Captain Marvel war in den 90er Jahren auch in Besitzt des Tesseraks, und zwar befand der sich auf dem Getarnten Raumschieff der Kree, und hier hätte man doch Captain Marvel mit einbauen können in die Zeitreise.Sie hätte einen festen Platz im Film gehabt und niemand hätte sie vermisst,so wie ich .

Warum man das nicht gemacht hat verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## 4thVariety (29. April 2019)

Nachdenken sollte man bei Hollywood Filmen eh nie, man sollte sich von der Emotion des Moments über die Abgründe der Handlungslöcher tragen lassen ohne nach unten zu sehen. Endgame sind 3h emotionale Reise für alle die emotional ins Marvel Universum investiert sind. Der Rest kann ja ruhig Aquaman anschauen. Wer wirklich über Endgame anfängt nachzudenken der findet mehr als nur ein paar Löcher im Plot.

Kostprobe?

MASSIVE MASSIVE SPOILER



Spoiler



(1) The Ancient One sagt es wäre sehr schlecht für eine Realität, wenn auch nur ein Infinity Stone fehlt für längere Zeit. Trotzdem schwenkt der Plan der Helden nicht darauf um zu verhindern dass diese zerstört werden von Thanos in den ersten 10 Minuten des Films (Der Snap wegen dem sie ihn lokalisieren können). Sie leihen sich die Steine kurz aus für ihre Zukunft, aber bringen sie dann zurück. Aktueller Stand in dieser Realität sind die Steine weiter zerstört. Good Job Dr. Strange! You had ONE Job.
(2) Banner spricht davon dass eine Reise in die Vergangenheit in dem Sinn keine Reise in die Vergangenheit ist. Die Person die die Reise antritt ist aus ihrer Perspektive ja immer noch subjektiv in der Gegenwart und die Vergangenheit dieser Person ändert sich nicht. Sichtbar daran, dass Thor 2 - Dark World und Avengers 1 nun effektiv anders geendet haben müssen aber das keine Auswirkung hat. Das macht die Zeitreise eher zur Reise in eine parallele Welt die zufällig X Jahre hinterherhinkt. Bis Captain Amerika lieber bei Carter bleibt. In dem Falle muss er einfach warten bis er wieder in seiner Gegenwart ist, obwohl er nach den Regeln vorher niemals dort hätte rauskommen dürfen.
(3) Der Tod von Tony ist unlogisch 3000. Sollen wir wirklich glauben, da wäre kein Heiler in der Masse von Helden? Selbst wenn, da stehen mindestens 20 Leute rum die einfach nochmal mit dem Handschuh snappen könnten (geht ja so oft man will wie man sieht) und er wäre wieder lebendig ohne dass sie dabei draufgehen. Old Captain America hat sogar zwei Mal zugeschaut!! Der hatte nun wirklich genug Zeit für den Moment zu planen.
(4) 50% des Planeten haben also überlebt und 50% des Planeten kamen einfach wieder nachdem sie 5 Jahre verschwunden waren. Da ist also 5 Jahre Lücke wo vorher keine war. Hoffentlich hat niemand angefangen neu zu heiraten oder so, wäre komisch wenn die Ex-Frau plötzlich wieder vor der Tür steht? Mal sehen wie die Filme damit umgehen. Tipp: totschweigen?
(5) Zum zweiten Mal in 5 Jahren ein riesiger ökonomischer Schock, plötzlich massiver Mangel an Nahrung und Energie. Technisch gesehen keine Plotlücke, eher etwas das die kommenden Filme mal eben übergehen.
(6) Scheinbar kann der mächtigste Handschuh eh nur entweder alle töten, oder alle wiederbringen die vom Handschuh getötet wurden. Wenn jemand einfach so wegen dem Plot stirbt bleibt er tot. Wie oft hat Durmamu Dr.Strange nochmal getötet und er hat sich mit dem Timestone selber zurückgeholt?

Wie man sieht, die einzige wirkliche Logik ist die, ob der Schauspieler einen gültigen Vertrag hat oder nicht, Wenn nein, dann kann auch kein Infinity Handschuh helfen. Wenn ja, dann vgl. Scarlett Johanson und der kommende Black Widow Film.

Avengers Assemble, alles wird gut.


----------



## Gast20190527 (29. April 2019)

Das der Film ein Erfolg wird ist völlig klar, immerhin ist er von marvel. Comicverfilmungen sind immer erfolge. Ich bin gespannt wann wieder was von DC kommt, das interessiert mich fast mehr. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Wartet nur ab, es kommt noch ein Film, mit noch einer Zeitreise



naja das Ende würde potential geben für eine neue Captain America Folge

p.s. wenn hier irgendwelche Leute was über den Film schreiben dann packt das mal in einen Spoiler, nur so als Tipp.


----------



## DarkWing13 (29. April 2019)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass diese massive kommerzielle Ausschlachtung dieser Franchise, die offenbar in 22 Vorgängerfilmen kumuliert, solche Einnahmen einspielt.
> 
> Weder sind die Filme qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben(ganz im Gegenteil), noch ist das im geringsten Maße kreativ, wie man jedem Helden irgendeinen Trilogy spendiert, was dann in diesen Avengers Filmen mündet, wo es eigentlich nur noch ein CGI Fest ist, mit zweistelligem Cast, wo keiner auch nur eine ansprechende Screentime sieht. Sieht zugegebenermaßen gut aus, Civil War hatte auch so seine Momente, aber für mich banales Actionkino wo ich mich frage, warum stört es die Fans eigentlihc nicht, soviel Überfluss an Filmen zu bekommen, die wie gesagt keineswegs alle richtig gut waren, im Gegenteil, "objektiv" betrachtet sind es wenige Filme, die wirklich gute Kritiken eingefahren haben.
> 
> ...



Die Antwort ist relativ einfach...
Weil sie es bei den Marvel-Filmem besser machen als die meisten (alle?) Anderen... 

Star Wars ist tot, und Episode 7 hat auch nur so einen (Einspiel-)Erfolg gehabt, weil die meisten nicht wussten, was sie im Kino erwartet... 

DC-Filme sind so lala, manche O.K., andere ziemlich...naja...
Vor allem fehlt ihnen aber der (monumentale) Zusammenhang. 
Der Justice League Film war ja auch nicht so pralle...

X-Men haben die letzten Filme auch mehr oder weniger versemmelt, mal sehen was aus Dark Phoenix wird...
Außerdem fehlt auch hier irgendwie das "Große Ganze" sowie der zeitliche Abstand der Filme ist zu groß...

mfg



Atma schrieb:


> Weil etwas oft angeschaut oder verkauft wird, muss es noch lange nicht gut sein. Marvel und DC sind beide reinrassige US-amerikanische Verlage/Unternehmen, sie glorifizieren das US-amerikanische Gedankengut sowie deren Vorstellung von richtig und falsch. Sicher haben beide auch außerhalb der USA Erfolg, der ist jedoch längst nicht so durchschlagend wie im Heimatland.



Das funktioniert aber auch gut anders herum. 

Gibt viele sogenannte "Dramen" und asiatische (Anime-)Filme, die einfach nur sterbenslangweilig sind, kaum Zuschauerzahlen vorweißen können, aber trotzdem eine imdb-Wertung von 7,5+ haben...das nennt sich dann wohl "Kunst", wie so vieles heutzutage, dass nur drei-einhalb farbige Striche auf einer Leinwand vorzuweisen hat... 

mfg



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das so viele grandiose Autoren in diesem international bedeutungslosen Forum unterwegs sind.
> Auch scheint die intelektuelle Elite in Deutschland fokusiert zu sein wo anscheinend "seichte" Unterhaltung gerade mal fuer den poebelnden Mob gut genug ist.
> Man selbst sinniert lieber unter Seinesgleichen bei einem Clubmate ueber große philosophische Gedanken.
> 
> ...



Ja, finde ich schon irgendwie lustig, in einem Computer-Hardware/Spiele-Forum über (zu viel) CGI zu lästern... 

mfg


*INU-Edit: Statt 3 Beiträge hintereinander zu posten vielleicht mal den "Bearbeiten-Button" nutzen? *


----------



## 4thVariety (29. April 2019)

Wenn man einen typischen Superheldenfilm hernimmt, dann hat der in der Regel eine Struktur aus 4 Akten. (Problem erscheint, Helden versammeln sich bekommen aber auf die Fresse, neuer Plan wird umgesetzt, Bossfight #2). Avengers 1 oder Ultron haben auch dieses Schema. Es ist ein typisches Schema, das gut funktioniert.

Infinity War hat aber genau genommen nur zwei Akte.
Endgane hat die anderen beiden Akte. 

Beide Filme ergeben also erst den typischen Superhelden Film aus 4 Akten und mit 5.5h Laufzeit.
Kein Wunder wenn der Film so erfolgreich ist, einen halben Film schaut halt keiner gern. Wenn im TV "Fortsetzung Folgt" dasteht schaltet man auch wieder ein. Das erzeugt diesen Spike an Einnahmen.


Star Wars ist im Vergleich dazu wirklich tot. Holt Euch mal die Endschlacht aus Angriff der Klonkrieger vor das geistige Auge, wenn da 100 Lichtschwerter in einer Einstellung sind. Im ersten Moment cool, aber niemand kennt diese Typen.


Spoiler



und nun die Endschlacht von Endgame, da sind auch 100 Helden auf dem Schirm, aber das sind keine leeren Gesichter die einem nichts sagen, sondern man kennt die alle aus den anderen Filmen. Captain America schreit Avengers Assemble, Thanos zeigt mit dem Schwert und bläst zum Angriff und der Bildschirm ist voll mit Charakteren die man kennt.



von sowas kann Star Wars nur träumen dass sie es jemals hinbekommen. An der Szene sieht man wie hart die jetzige Trilogie gescheitert ist in der heutigen Zeit relevant zu bleiben. 

In 10 Jahren kann man sich die X-Men dann bei Endgame V2 noch dazudenken.



Spoiler



Das Youtube Video von Red Letter Media, dass die Handlung von Endgame in ihren groben Zügen die Handlung der letzten Episode von Star Trek Voyager ist, inklusive Titel Endgame ist auch wtf.


----------



## DarkWing13 (29. April 2019)

Blueline56 schrieb:


> Was soll man bei so einen Film groß spoilern, diese Superhelden Geschichten laufen doch eh immer gleich ab, jede Menge Kauwum&Bumbum, mit reichlich Amerikanischen Patriotismus, etwas Liebes und Familienglück und fertig ist der Film. Na wenn es gefällt, mich langweilen solche Filme.



Und was ist bei anderen Filmen der Unterschied?

Da gibt es dann nur "Kauwum&Bumbum" (reine Actionfilme), oder nur Amerikanischen Patriotismus (Militär-Filme), oder nur Liebesglück/-pech (Schnulzen), oder nur Familienglück/-pech (Dramen/Komödien)? 

Es gibt nur sehr, sehr wenige Filme die auf ihrem einzelnen Gebiet überzeugen, und noch weniger, die auf mehr als Einem gleichzeitig etwas zustande bringen ohne vom Thema abzukommen, peinlich, oder langweilig zu werden...

40/20/20/10/10 (Kabumm, Patriotismus/Drama/Liebelei/Witz) würde ich die Avengers Filme beurteilen, und das so hinzubekommen, (meist) ohne die o. g. Punkte zu überstrapazieren, müssen andere erst einmal hinbekommen (s. Star Wars 1-3 und 7,8,...?) 

mfg


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (29. April 2019)

Und die Pcgh hilft dem Mist mit dieser "News" noch mehr weil wir Nerds das ja alle so lieben müssen...


----------



## olletsag (29. April 2019)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Das MCU hält sich ja allgemein nicht wirklich an die Comics. Öhmmm,... "Silverserver"?


Arg, erwischt....surfer natürlich.

Mir geht es gar nicht darum den Film schlecht zu reden, Unterhaltungswert hat er sicher. Mir ging es nur um die Story und die Logiklöcher, die eigentlich in Anlehnung des MCU irgendwie umgesetzt werden sollten. Das wird sich sicher nicht so vermarkten lassen.

Der Bösewicht ist doch dann der Adam Warlock: "Let the Conflikt End!!!"

Das sind die Infinity Wars, nichts anderes. Der soll ja die Guardians of the Galaxy vernichten und wurde von den Sovereign erschaffen, vllt. kommt es noch. Dann wäre Thanos Tot aber Quatsch. Es bliebe noch das  Nebula doch wieder alle zurück holt. Dann würde ich damit meinen Frieden schließen. Die Steine werden durch das Living Tribunal deaktiviert.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. April 2019)

Ist jemanden mal aufgefallen das Thor der Absolute Loser Held im MCU ist,kein wunder das der so in Endgame ist .

1. Mutter ist Tod
2. Vater ist Tod
3. Bester Freund ist Tod
4. Bruder ist Tod (Das wissen wir nicht immer so genau bei Loki )
5. Freundin hat ihn verlassen (Jane Foster)
6. vergeigt es Thanos den Kopf abzuschlagen (Du hättest auf den Kopf zielen sollen)
7. Asgard ist Zerstört
Thor ist ein so derber Versager im MCU,der hat garnichts zustande bekommen  .Das ist der totale Pfosten .

Posttraumatisches Stresssyndrom,Absolut logisch bei ihm.


----------



## Leob12 (29. April 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert aber auch gut anders herum.
> 
> Gibt viele sogenannte "Dramen" und asiatische (Anime-)Filme, die einfach nur sterbenslangweilig sind, kaum Zuschauerzahlen vorweißen können, aber trotzdem eine imdb-Wertung von 7,5+ haben...das nennt sich dann wohl "Kunst", wie so vieles heutzutage, dass nur drei-einhalb farbige Striche auf einer Leinwand vorzuweisen hat...
> 
> mfg


Ja und? Viele Zuschauer bedeutet nicht unbedingt dass die Qualität passt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2019)

Ich habe die letzten Beiträge schnell überflogen.
Warum nutzt ihr keine Spoilertags?
Hier kann man ja gar nicht mehr reingucken.


----------



## Pixy (29. April 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Gebt mal bei Google Thanos ein und klickt dann rechts auf seinen Handschuh .



Nicht schlecht, damit habe ich in der Tat nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Bongripper666 (29. April 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, den diese Superheldenkram Gedöns unfassbar langweilt? Und da sich das immer noch so gut verkauft, wird auch weiterhin mindestens 50% sowas produziert.


Nicht direkt langweilen. Aber irgendwann hat man sich an der Technik satt gesehen und möchte vielleicht auch mal etwas mehr als banale Storybögen sehen. Viel weniger Plot geht kaum noch. Und mir ist das zu wenig.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. April 2019)

Wenn ihr die Filme nciht mögt haltet euch einfach raus aus der Unterhaltung und Wer nicht Gespoilert werden möchte sollte das Inet abschalten bis er den Film gesehen hat.Das ist jedes mal die gleiche Prozedur wenn ein Film erscheint.

Jegliche Medien einfach meiden.


----------



## olletsag (29. April 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Gebt mal bei Google Thanos ein und klickt dann rechts auf seinen Handschuh .


Haben die gerade das alte Comic-Francise gelöscht? Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Gibt es doch nicht, Aufruhr....

PS: ...her mit dem Handschuh, ich werde die sowas von wegschnipsen.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. April 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Haben die gerade das alte Comic-Francise gelöscht? Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Gibt es doch nicht, Aufruhr....



Ist doch alles Im gleichgewicht,so wie es sein sollte 

Ich denke dieser Schnipser wird noch in Unzähligen Filmen Parodiert werden,damit hat ein neuer Hollywood Joke einfuhr bekommen.


----------



## olletsag (29. April 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ist doch alles Im gleichgewicht,so wie es sein sollte




Schlimmer als Superman sterben zu lassen. Diese "Googlebande".
Nochmal klicken holt alles zurück, puhhh *ausatme*. Nebula du kannst kommen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. April 2019)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (1) The Ancient One sagt es wäre sehr schlecht für eine Realität, wenn auch nur ein Infinity Stone fehlt für längere Zeit. Trotzdem schwenkt der Plan der Helden nicht darauf um zu verhindern dass diese zerstört werden von Thanos in den ersten 10 Minuten des Films (Der Snap wegen dem sie ihn lokalisieren können). Sie leihen sich die Steine kurz aus für ihre Zukunft, aber bringen sie dann zurück. Aktueller Stand in dieser Realität sind die Steine weiter zerstört. Good Job Dr. Strange! You had ONE Job.(2) Banner spricht davon dass eine Reise in die Vergangenheit in dem Sinn keine Reise in die Vergangenheit ist. Die Person die die Reise antritt ist aus ihrer Perspektive ja immer noch subjektiv in der Gegenwart und die Vergangenheit dieser Person ändert sich nicht. Sichtbar daran, dass Thor 2 - Dark World und Avengers 1 nun effektiv anders geendet haben müssen aber das keine Auswirkung hat. Das macht die Zeitreise eher zur Reise in eine parallele Welt die zufällig X Jahre hinterherhinkt. Bis Captain Amerika lieber bei Carter bleibt. In dem Falle muss er einfach warten bis er wieder in seiner Gegenwart ist, obwohl er nach den Regeln vorher niemals dort hätte rauskommen dürfen.(3) Der Tod von Tony ist unlogisch 3000. Sollen wir wirklich glauben, da wäre kein Heiler in der Masse von Helden? Selbst wenn, da stehen mindestens 20 Leute rum die einfach nochmal mit dem Handschuh snappen könnten (geht ja so oft man will wie man sieht) und er wäre wieder lebendig ohne dass sie dabei draufgehen. Old Captain America hat sogar zwei Mal zugeschaut!! Der hatte nun wirklich genug Zeit für den Moment zu planen.(4) 50% des Planeten haben also überlebt und 50% des Planeten kamen einfach wieder nachdem sie 5 Jahre verschwunden waren. Da ist also 5 Jahre Lücke wo vorher keine war. Hoffentlich hat niemand angefangen neu zu heiraten oder so, wäre komisch wenn die Ex-Frau plötzlich wieder vor der Tür steht? Mal sehen wie die Filme damit umgehen. Tipp: totschweigen?(5) Zum zweiten Mal in 5 Jahren ein riesiger ökonomischer Schock, plötzlich massiver Mangel an Nahrung und Energie. Technisch gesehen keine Plotlücke, eher etwas das die kommenden Filme mal eben übergehen.(6) Scheinbar kann der mächtigste Handschuh eh nur entweder alle töten, oder alle wiederbringen die vom Handschuh getötet wurden. Wenn jemand einfach so wegen dem Plot stirbt bleibt er tot. Wie oft hat Durmamu Dr.Strange nochmal getötet und er hat sich mit dem Timestone selber zurückgeholt?Wie man sieht, die einzige wirkliche Logik ist die, ob der Schauspieler einen gültigen Vertrag hat oder nicht, Wenn nein, dann kann auch kein Infinity Handschuh helfen. Wenn ja, dann vgl. Scarlett Johanson und der kommende Black Widow Film.Avengers Assemble, alles wird gut.





Spoiler



(1) Berechtigter Einwand. Jetzt ist aber die Frage, ob sie es geschafft hätten, die Zerstörung der Steine zu verhindern. Thanos war nach dem Snap in IW ja geschwächt, aber am Ende war keine Verletzung durch die Axt mehr zu sehen. Das heißt, er hat sich weitestgehend wieder erholt und wäre imstande gewesen, den Avengers massive Probleme zu bereiten. Erst nach dem zweiten Snap war er zu schwach, um sich noch zu wehren. (2) Durch die Mitnahme der Infinity Stones wurden andere Realitäten erschaffen. Die Geschichte läuft also ab dem Punkt in eine andere Richtung (siehe Loki in New York). Diese Realitäten bleiben dann bestehen und laufen weiter. Rogers hat für die Zeitlinie, in der er lebt, aber quasi einen "Reboot" ab dem Punkt durchgeführt, als er die Steine exakt dort hin zurück gebracht hat, wo man sie vorher her hatte. Das heißt, für Rogers und die Avengers verläuft die Geschichte eben so, wie gehabt, was Rogers dann ermöglichte, dort auf der Bank zu sitzen. Diese Erklärung mag das Logikloch nicht vollends füllen, aber ist für mich irgendwie am nachvollziehbarsten. (3) Wer soll ihn denn heilen? Im MCU gibt es niemanden, der so schwere Verletzungen heilen kann. Tony war ja nichtmal fünf Minuten nach dem Snap tot. Eigentlich hätte er sofort tot sein sollen. Selbst Thanos und auch Hulk haben den Snap nur knapp überlebt. Es wäre gar keine Zeit geblieben, irgendeinen Heiler ran zu holen, der mal eben Erste Hilfe leistet. Captain Marvel war anderswo beschäftigt, Hulk war verletzt und Thor war auch beschäftigt. Es gab niemanden in der Nähe, der den Snap hätte durchführen können. Und warum Tony nicht wieder belebt wird? Pepper Potts hat ja in dieser Szene erwähnt, dass er endlich Ruhe finden kann. Tony war ja auch ein ziemlich kaputter Charakter, ähnlich wie Thor. Möglicherweise wollte er gar nicht wiederbelebt werden und die anderen wollten ihm seinen Frieden lassen. Zu Punkt 4 und 5 hab ich ja selbst schon was gesagt. Im Endeffekt volle Zustimmung meinerseits. (6) Doctor Strange hat sich nicht mit dem Timestone selbst zurück geholt. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Sinne. Er hat mit dem Time Stone eine lokale Zeitschleife erschaffen. Die Zeit wurde an Ort und Stelle also immer wieder zurückgedreht, wann immer Strange getötet wurde. Und dass z.B. Black Widow nicht zurück geholt werden konnte, lag wohl daran, dass sie sich für den Soul Stone geopfert hatte (Zitat: "Eine Seele für eine Seele"). Gilt auch für Gamorra. Solange also der Soul Stone physisch in der Realität vorhanden ist, kann man die geopferten Seelen nicht mehr zurück holen. Ist der Soul Stone nicht mehr physisch da, ja sowieso nicht mehr. Das heißt, die Opfer bleiben tot.


----------



## Gadteman (29. April 2019)

Spoiler



Jepp leider, die Opfer bleiben tot u.a. Black Widow, Tony, Loki, Vision, Yondu uvm. Auch der verhältnismäßige recht kurze Einsatz von Mrs. Danvers war für den Kampf zwar auf den Punkt, aber recht kurz. Aber ansonsten schließt sich irgendwie der Kreis, mit Tony Stark als IronMan begann das MCU und in Endgame endet es (vorläufig). Im Abspann kein Teaser o.ä.  ansonsten kommt halt noch SpiderMan - Far from Home und irgendwann noch Guardians Vol. 3



Jepp der "schnipser" wird sicherlich öfter irgendwo auftauchen. Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht, außer Far from Home und Guardians Vol.3 .... Ob Mysterio aus FFH ausgekoppelt wird und einen eigenen Film bekommt? Die Guardians im Teil3 es endlich mit dem im Abspann vom Teil2, von den Sovereign "geschaffenen" ADAM zu tun bekommen?


----------



## 4thVariety (30. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Berechtigter Einwand. Jetzt ist aber die Frage, ob sie es geschafft hätten, die Zerstörung der Steine zu verhindern.





Spoiler



das einzige was einen Teil-Reboot bekommt ist die Filmreihe selbst und aus Handlungssicht hat man die Schlüssigkeit des Plots zu Gunsten vom Erschaffen emotionaler Momente aufgegeben. Wenn man das bisherige Universum als Realität A bezeichnet, dann ist es auch so, dass die Steine am Schluss von Endgame nicht aus Universum A stammen, sondern aus Realität B. Das ist was Banner meint, wenn er sagt, man kann sich selber nicht löschen indem man "in der Vergangenheit" etwas Dummes macht, weil man letztlich nicht in der Vergangenheit ist. Man ist immer in der eignen Gegenwart die als Vergangenheit Realität A hat und wenn man den gleichen Moment wieder erlebt, dann ändert das nichts daran wie Realität A abgelaufen ist und man so an den Punkt gekommen ist an dem man ist. Der mag wie die Vergangenheit aussehen, ist aber Realität B und nicht kausal mit der Gegenwart von Realität A verbunden. Die Avengers versuchen also Realität A mit den Steinen aus Realität B zu reparieren, während Thanos aus Realität B sie versucht daran zu hindern. Echte Zeitreise haben wir nicht gesehen.

Aber ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass man sich daran hält, der Film bricht mit dieser Logik an dem Punkt an dem Captain in die Vergangenheit reist (Realität B) und als alter Mann wieder in Realität A auftaucht.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2019)

keldana schrieb:


> Bin nach dem genialen Infinity War (auf BluRay) nach Jahren mal wieder ins Kino gegangen. Das heißt also schon etwas.
> 
> War absolut kein schlechter Film, aber meine Erwartungen hat er auch nicht erfüllt.



Kann ich so unterschreiben.
Infinity War fand ich auch ziemlich gut, und habe mich daher auch sehr auf das Finale gefreut.
Bin sogar, seit geschätzt über 5 Jahren mal wieder ins Kino gegangen.
Er war beileibe nicht schlecht, aber ich habe da einfach mehr erwartet.
Zweifelsohne hatte er aber trotzdem seine Momente.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Berechtigter Einwand. Jetzt ist aber die Frage, ob sie es geschafft hätten, die Zerstörung der Steine zu verhindern. Thanos war nach dem Snap in IW ja geschwächt, aber am Ende war keine Verletzung durch die Axt mehr zu sehen. Das heißt, er hat sich weitestgehend wieder erholt und wäre imstande gewesen, den Avengers massive Probleme zu bereiten. Erst nach dem zweiten Snap war er zu schwach, um sich noch zu wehren. (2) Durch die Mitnahme der Infinity Stones wurden andere Realitäten erschaffen. Die Geschichte läuft also ab dem Punkt in eine andere Richtung (siehe Loki in New York). Diese Realitäten bleiben dann bestehen und laufen weiter. Rogers hat für die Zeitlinie, in der er lebt, aber quasi einen "Reboot" ab dem Punkt durchgeführt, als er die Steine exakt dort hin zurück gebracht hat, wo man sie vorher her hatte. Das heißt, für Rogers und die Avengers verläuft die Geschichte eben so, wie gehabt, was Rogers dann ermöglichte, dort auf der Bank zu sitzen. Diese Erklärung mag das Logikloch nicht vollends füllen, aber ist für mich irgendwie am nachvollziehbarsten. (3) Wer soll ihn denn heilen? Im MCU gibt es niemanden, der so schwere Verletzungen heilen kann. Tony war ja nichtmal fünf Minuten nach dem Snap tot. Eigentlich hätte er sofort tot sein sollen. Selbst Thanos und auch Hulk haben den Snap nur knapp überlebt. Es wäre gar keine Zeit geblieben, irgendeinen Heiler ran zu holen, der mal eben Erste Hilfe leistet. Captain Marvel war anderswo beschäftigt, Hulk war verletzt und Thor war auch beschäftigt. Es gab niemanden in der Nähe, der den Snap hätte durchführen können. Und warum Tony nicht wieder belebt wird? Pepper Potts hat ja in dieser Szene erwähnt, dass er endlich Ruhe finden kann. Tony war ja auch ein ziemlich kaputter Charakter, ähnlich wie Thor. Möglicherweise wollte er gar nicht wiederbelebt werden und die anderen wollten ihm seinen Frieden lassen. Zu Punkt 4 und 5 hab ich ja selbst schon was gesagt. Im Endeffekt volle Zustimmung meinerseits. (6) Doctor Strange hat sich nicht mit dem Timestone selbst zurück geholt. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Sinne. Er hat mit dem Time Stone eine lokale Zeitschleife erschaffen. Die Zeit wurde an Ort und Stelle also immer wieder zurückgedreht, wann immer Strange getötet wurde. Und dass z.B. Black Widow nicht zurück geholt werden konnte, lag wohl daran, dass sie sich für den Soul Stone geopfert hatte (Zitat: "Eine Seele für eine Seele"). Gilt auch für Gamorra. Solange also der Soul Stone physisch in der Realität vorhanden ist, kann man die geopferten Seelen nicht mehr zurück holen. Ist der Soul Stone nicht mehr physisch da, ja sowieso nicht mehr. Das heißt, die Opfer bleiben tot.



Was wäre wohl passiert



Spoiler



wenn Captain Marvel den Handschuh angezogen und den Snap gemacht hätte? Eigentlich habe ich auch damit gerechnet. Aber sie sah im direkten Zweikampf mit Thanos nicht so gut aus. Schon komisch, große Raumschiffflotten kann sie zerlegen und sogar Raumschiffe tragen/transportieren. Aber gegen Thanos hat sie keine richtige Power gehabt.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2019)

Spoiler



Ich verstehe nicht, warum Banner und Tony überhaupt die Steine nutzen konnten.
Der Gauntlet von Thanos wurde vom Riesen-Zwerg extra angefertigt, um die Macht der Steine zu nutzen.
Für mich ist das also die einzige "Waffe", mit der man alle Steine problemlos nutzen kann.
Die Ausnahme bilden hier natürlich ALLE Handschuhe von Iron Man.
Die sind wohl auch so konfiguriert worden das ein Fingerschnipp alle Steine aktiviert.^^

Zudem bin ich der Meinung, das Tony den Handschuh mit sämtlichen Steinen nicht mal hätte tragen können.
Banner hatte schon als Hulk große Schmerzen als er den Handschuh nur angezogen hat,
und Tony steckt das mal als normaler Mensch so mir nichts dir nichts weg.
Klar.^^

Was mir aber sehr gefallen hat ist, das ich endlich nachvollziehen konnte, warum Dr. Strange in IW den Zeitstein hergegeben hatte.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was mir aber sehr gefallen hat ist, das ich endlich nachvollziehen konnte, warum Dr. Strange in IW den Zeitstein hergegeben hatte.





Spoiler



Ich habe das nicht ganz genau verstanden, aber scheinbar kannte er den (positiven) Ausgang schon bereits da.  Sonst hätte er ihn nicht weggegeben. Nur durfte er wohl niemanden sagen wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe das nicht ganz genau verstanden, aber scheinbar kannte er den (positiven) Ausgang schon bereits da.  Sonst hätte er ihn nicht weggegeben. Nur durfte er wohl niemanden sagen wie es ausgeht.





Spoiler



Ja so in etwa.
Er hat ja gesehen das in ~16 Millionen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten nur 1x ein Sieg errungen wurde.
Also hat er auch gesehen das dieser (spätere) Sieg nur eintrifft wenn er Thanos den Stein aushändigt.
Das wurde vorallem dann deutlich, als in Endgame die ehemalige "Chefin" von Dr. Strange den Stein auf einmal aushändigt, nachdem sie erfahren hat was Dr. Strange in IW getan hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was wäre wohl passiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Captain Marvel ist im MCU aktuell die mächtigste Figur und auch stärker als Thanos (laut Produzent). Sie hätte den Snap wohl definitiv überlebt. Aber der kurze Zweikampf zwischen ihr und Thanos war ja ähnlich, wie zwischen Hulk und Thanos in Infinity War: Thanos mag rein körperlich scheinbar schwächer sein, ist aber ein ausgebildeter Kämpfer und greift dann auch mal geschickt zu dem ein oder anderen unsauberen Tiefschlag. Es war auch eine ähnliche Szene, wie zwischen Rogers und Thanos in IW, als Thanos nach Rogers greifen wollte. Captain Marvel hat dem stand gehalten und konnte Thanos auch zurück drängen. Deswegen hat Thanos auch mal eben den Power Stone aus dem Handschuhe gefischt und dem Fräulein mit ner Power Stone-Fist eins über gebraten. Ich denke, das hat ihr dann doch kurzzeitig mal die Lichter ausgeblasen, bis Thanos sich dann wieder um den Rest kümmern musste. Allmächtig ist Captain Marvel ja dann doch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Marvel ist im MCU aktuell die mächtigste Figur und auch stärker als Thanos (laut Produzent). Sie hätte den Snap wohl definitiv überlebt. Aber der kurze Zweikampf zwischen ihr und Thanos war ja ähnlich, wie zwischen Hulk und Thanos in Infinity War: Thanos mag rein körperlich scheinbar schwächer sein, ist aber ein ausgebildeter Kämpfer und greift dann auch mal geschickt zu dem ein oder anderen unsauberen Tiefschlag. Es war auch eine ähnliche Szene, wie zwischen Rogers und Thanos in IW, als Thanos nach Rogers greifen wollte. Captain Marvel hat dem stand gehalten und konnte Thanos auch zurück drängen. Deswegen hat Thanos auch mal eben den Power Stone aus dem Handschuhe gefischt und dem Fräulein mit ner Power Stone-Fist eins über gebraten. Ich denke, das hat ihr dann doch kurzzeitig mal die Lichter ausgeblasen, bis Thanos sich dann wieder um den Rest kümmern musste. Allmächtig ist Captain Marvel ja dann doch nicht.


Ich denke wenn sie gewollt hätten, dann hätten die Drehbuchschreiber es auch anders gestalten können.



Spoiler



Aber anscheinend wollten sie Iron Man als Märtyrer haben und ihn für weitere Filme streichen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn sie gewollt hätten, dann hätten die Drehbuchschreiber es auch anders gestalten können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das und außerdem wird Captain Marvel ja noch in späteren (Avengers-)Filmen ihre Glanzmomente bekommen. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, zumal es bereits hieß, dass spätere Marvel-Filme auch öfter im Weltall spielen werden. Und es gibt ja noch bekanntlich ähnlich starke oder stärkere Figuren als Thanos.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das und außerdem wird Captain Marvel ja noch in späteren (Avengers-)Filmen ihre Glanzmomente bekommen. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, zumal es bereits hieß, dass spätere Marvel-Filme auch öfter im Weltall spielen werden. Und es gibt ja noch bekanntlich ähnlich starke oder stärkere Figuren als Thanos.


Ich mag die Weltall Filme sowieso sehr. Deswegen zählen die Guardians (neben den Avengers) zu meinen Lieblings-Marvelfilmen.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Mai 2019)

Die Erwartungen waren gross aber würden bei mir nicht erfüllt. Der Schluss war echt einfallslos. Wieder vom Winde verweht nur in die andere Himmelsrichtung. Ich bin z.B. fantasielos und hätte wahrscheinlich so einen Schluss fabriziert. Und das soll was bedeuten.


----------

